# Fairly Simple Question



## Brennon (Sep 2, 2009)

What is it called when you join the wood by using a router bit on one piece then on the other piece you are joining you flip it upside down? Sorry if this is a dumb question. It has been years since I have done anything with woodworking. Here is a project where I did it. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23182

Maybe it was a whole new bit. I can't remember.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

you may be describing a miter glue joint,


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It might be a fairly simple question but it is simply incomprehensible to me. How about a picture or something? I can't figure out what you are trying to describe.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds like half-lap joint to me.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Could it be a half lap? Like this?


----------



## Brennon (Sep 2, 2009)

Well bondogaposis. I posted a link which has the only pictures of my project. Sorry it is incomprehensible.


----------

